# Zombies!!!!!



## matrixmom

It was my boxes wasnt it? (that changed your mind to zombies...) LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol...How did you know  I'm hoping this stays plan B (and i can use it for 2014) but we'll see how things go after my 4 legged little monster arrives next month


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Are you going to "zombify" your puppy too? A zombie dog would add interest, I think.


----------



## pumpkinpie

If I could figure out a way I would...here's the little heathen


----------



## VGhoulson

I have an idea...animal wranglers in movies use grape juice to make rats look like they have lived in a sewer. Maybe "gunk" up puppy a bit that way?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thats awesome... I'm never heard of that


----------



## VGhoulson

I saw it on some special effects show years ago and it has always stuck in my mind. I had a chihuahua once and my dad always called him "rat dog" so we dressed him up like a rat one year and the juice worked like a charm. The next year he was a bat, therefore a "flying rat".


----------



## mejess68

You could also let him drag around a severed arm attached to a leash, as if it belonged to the original owner


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol that's great!!!!! Oh and btw VG u have got to post pics....lol


----------



## dawnski

Your puppy is adorable! Okay, here are a bunch of links to get you in the zombie mood.

http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-zombies/ - Lots and lots of zombie ideas plus signs that you can print out and put on your wall.
http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-zombiehorror-art/ - Zombie art to also use on your walls
http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-zombie-costumes/ - Zombie costume ideas - I send this out in my Halloween invite to give people ideas.
http://www.nightmareonchicagostreet.com/gallery/ - Nightmare on Chicago Street - The city of Elgin, IL does a yearly zombie street festival with some awesome props. Click on their gallery pics for tons of ideas.
http://bit.ly/Y9ZBMz - Someone created a zombie safe room - here are their pics
http://undeadblog.zombiezom.com/map-of-the-dead-zombie-survival-map-before-its-too-late - Map of the Dead - you can create your own local zombie infestation map.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg you are amazing!!!! Thank you so much for taking the time to share all your links...and for the sweet compliment on Norbert he is lucky he's so cute cause he's a pain in the rump lol. Ornery little stink


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thinking I might make these for prizes for the survival scavenger hunt...


----------



## pumpkinpie

And something like these


----------



## matrixmom

heres mine: not so complicated. Just took a big paint brush (blood solution used from local halloween store -add some dark blue if you want darker) and splattered on one side and ironed on the im fine. My 2012 costume finished and easy. Getting the moss out of my hair at night after the festivities was nightmare.














pumpkinpie said:


> Thinking I might make these for prizes...


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks great  love the moss too


----------



## pumpkinpie

These might make great costume trophies

Here's the DIY for the first one the second is just paint http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/barbie_of_the_undead


----------



## The-Dullahan

Just be creative and patient. You would be surprised the things people come up with by accident. Every year, for a convention we host, we hold a Zombie Walk through the heart of the tourist district of Orlando (holding up traffic for an hour and making people upset or delighted, depending on what kind of people they are). We have hundreds of people show up and some of them have the most amazing last-minute costumes or accessories.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That sounds awesome!!!! They did a thriller remake here (about 3 years ago) we were going to join but after we found out we weren't permitted to take or upload any personal videos or pics we bailed (it would have been $150 for my group and that money was just to pay for one mandatory dance lesson...makeup and costume and video [which never happened] were extra). Still I wish we had done it cause it would have been fun.


----------



## offmymeds

Those would make great trophies pumpkin!! With your talent you could pull that off easy! I'm currently on the search for a Ken & Barbie to make a ******* King & Queen for our lake party...........you know, that may work for my Voodoo party as well??? 

Now the wheels are turning! LOL, thanks girl!!


----------



## The-Dullahan

Actually, in 2009, we ended our Zombie Walk with a Thriller dance. We've never charged money to be in the walk though. That sounds pretty lame.






If you look closely, you may even spot one of our cars in the background...


----------



## pumpkinpie

offmymeds said:


> Those would make great trophies pumpkin!! With your talent you could pull that off easy! I'm currently on the search for a Ken & Barbie to make a ******* King & Queen for our lake party...........you know, that may work for my Voodoo party as well???
> 
> Now the wheels are turning! LOL, thanks girl!!


Awww your too sweet...can't wait to see what you come up with...you better post pics


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg Dullahan that looks so fun  and yes I love your hearse


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Everyone has such great ideas! I hope you post pictures pumpkin if you decide to do the zombie theme!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, this puppy is so darn mean he'll probably just be dragging around a real human hand...he is so kicking ourbutts lol.

And yes beautifulnightmare...tons of pics...we did better last year (thanks to one of my guests) but at the end of the night I noticed no one got pics of my carnival area with my facades that I worked hours making, no pics of hubby making cotton candy and snow cones...and I didn't get pics of all the costumes  So this year that's my number one goal...PICTURES  I'm hoping I can get a few items next week and start on some of my game trophys. I'll post pics if I do


----------



## pumpkinpie

Music is the last remaining detail...

I have two ideas, the first is to have regular Halloween music playing broken up with emergency broadcasts http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCLXZ99rps playing inside and having this eerie music playing outside as guests enter http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=ri0gSNuPsDk

The second is to have more of the eerie music (like the above link) and broadcasts playing inside/outside...omitting typical Halloween music all together http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEEB8021428DF25B8

Which would be better eerie or fun Halloween music (like put a spell on you, little red riding hood,etc)

Or third choice non Halloween music interrupted with news updates????


----------



## matrixmom

I wanted to make a dvd that will replay "emerg alert" on one tv. Have spooky music in smaller parts of the house (bathroom,hallways), like early 40's music like brad goodspeed's on you tube/with more a ww II vibe. But the main part of the party...we are having current music with dancing.

I wonder if there is someone on the forum that just does these dvd/music playlist so I can just buy them.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That sounds awesome Matrixmom, I love the WWII vibe ...I considered running a DVD of the broadcasts and news report...but hubby said NO to having the tv going (we had a 2 month old 60" 3D Plasma get cracked/destroyed by accident last year  )...I may see if we can do it on a small tv we have in the kitchen, we'll see


----------



## matrixmom

Ugh. I dont blame you about the TV. What a bummer.


----------



## pumpkinpie

OMG...Just found this...AMAZING!!!!


----------



## dawnski

Oh my gosh, that is so awesome!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I know right  I promised my hubby nothing big this year...but I think I may have to break that promise. I really want that zombie (I already have the stuff for a teenage girl zombie...now I just have to figure out that wiper motor thing)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Finally settled on my costume trophies for our survival theme 

1st place...b bat with nails
2nd place...b bat with barbed wire
3rd place....bloody b bat

These will b mounted upright on a base (using a plaque and a dowel for added support.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Add Content


----------



## pumpkinpie

Like these...


----------



## thehoghunter

I don't know who put this on the street sign, but it's been there for over a year...makes me wish they had one of these on my street...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, that's hilarious!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Those will be great pumpkin! That sign is a scream!


----------



## Stefan Schäfer Photo

wow, this is great! cool idea!


----------



## pumpkinpie

And here she is my zombie baby...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love his tutorials

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71Pbw-56wi0&list=SPCC0E9141FB953F13&index=46

May skip the eye but love the decay effect
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op_SVJHpmxI&list=SPCC0E9141FB953F13&index=47

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEmNV-c5vU4&list=SPCC0E9141FB953F13&index=33


----------



## creeperguardian

pumpkinpie said:


> Music is the last remaining detail...
> 
> I have two ideas, the first is to have regular Halloween music playing broken up with emergency broadcasts http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCLXZ99rps playing inside and having this eerie music playing outside as guests enter http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=ri0gSNuPsDk
> 
> The second is to have more of the eerie music (like the above link) and broadcasts playing inside/outside...omitting typical Halloween music all together http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEEB8021428DF25B8
> 
> Which would be better eerie or fun Halloween music (like put a spell on you, little red riding hood,etc)
> 
> Or third choice non Halloween music interrupted with news updates????


here is a cool zombie alert i had found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZxqRmqPxnc though you may like.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank u do much creepyguardian, I'm still on the lookout for some great party music too. I love songs like little red riding hood and werewolves of London...but I've only got like 10-15 songs picked out so far.


----------



## dawnski

I have some more rockin' type songs. The Creepshow have a great energy, all their songs are Halloweeny in nature. I used these for our zombie party last year.
Grave Diggers - The Creepshow
Zombies Ate her Brain - The Creepshow
If you Shoot the Head you Kill the Ghoul - Anders Griffen, Jack Lewis and Jeffrey Lewis 
(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Caesars (more rockin' version of the song)
Zombie - The Cranberries
Insane in the Brain - Cypress Hill
In the House in a Heartbeat - Dark Passengers (28 days theme music)
Crawl Back In - Dead by Sunrise
Down with the Sickness - Disturbed (metal)
Bodies - Drowning Pool (metal)
Last Livining Souls - Gorillaz
Dead Eyes - Guadalcanal Diary
The Blue Wrath - I Monster (Shaun of the Dead opening montage music)
People Who Died - The Jim Carroll Band
Pretend We're Dead - L-7
Dial Z for Zombie - Mad Marge and the Stonecutters
(Ghost) Riders in the Sky - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes (Not zombie but a good rockin' remake of this song)
Help I'm Alive - Metric
Apocalypse Please - Muse
Where is My Mind? - Nada Surf
They're Coming to Take Me Away - Napoleon's Ghost (Not zombie but fun Halloween song)
Psycho - Puddle of Mudd
Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie
The Umbrella Corporation - Resident Evil (part of the soundtrack)
Monster - Skillet
If I Were a Zombie (Acoustic) - Stephanie Mabey
The Zombie Song - Stephanie Mabey (Same song, not acoustic)
Blood Makes Noise - Suzanne Vega
Armageddon Days are Here (Again) - The The
Dig My Grave - They Might Be Giants
I Come From the Water - Toadies
Nobody Likes You (When you're Dead) - Zombina and the Skeletons
Shaun of the Dead sound bytes - http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Shaun_of_the_Dead I used Act and Sound Like a Zombie 
Zombieland sound bytes - http://www.moviesoundclips.net/sound.php?id=185
Night of the Living Dead sound bytes - http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Night_of_the_Living_Dead - I used radio announcer and radio broadcasts


----------



## awokennightmare

That is an awesome theme! I love the food ideas. They are great!


----------



## offmymeds

Found you some beer for the party


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That beer looks awesome! How did it taste OMM? 
Pumpkin i had these for my party one year thought you might like them. They are Zombie scene setters.


----------



## awokennightmare

You seem like your doing this the right way! Zombies can be so generic when done the wrong way, and your certainly not doing it wrong from what I see!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you all so much...
@Dawnski, thosse titles sound amazing!! I'm definitely going to have to take time this weekend and listen to some tunes 

@OMM, oh my gosh!!!! Love love love it!!! That would even make a great prize 

@HT, that scene setter is great!!!! I'm thinking about getting one to cut up and use behind my boarded windows so when u look out u can see zombies lol (Dawnskis design) 

@awakennightmare, thank u so much!!!! Your way too kind. I've had to make a couple adaptations since i originally posted this but hopefully you'll approve. The changes are minimal but i just couldn't not do the them...

So here's why and what I changed...after talking with friends, I quickly noticed most were not coming as zombies  I will be getting a lot of princesses, super heros, witches, etc. (in my head I'm thinking this can not work for picture sake...it just doesn't make sense). That being said, the first change will be the front yard, for the most part it will still be the same but I'm adding an attacked trick or treater (or 2) and a spilt bloody candy bucket and a JOL. The nice thing is then the front of the house will actually look decorated for Halloween .

At the front door I will either put a "just take one" candy dish cause it's to dangerous to hand out candy or I'll have the candy dish inside, spilt with some blood scattered around to look like an attack. 

Other changes are minimal...I've considered scrapping the food and setting up a buffet of chili/nachos (compliments of the grocery store we raided). Even have dented gallon size chili cans setting on the table...not 100% sure yet.

I even made the invite, it's basically a newspaper, warning that the zombie pandemic is reaching our area and that officials warn they may have to cancel TOTing.

I'm hoping all this will look like people didn't listen to the warnings, went TOTing, started getting attacked and those in our vicinity raced to our house for safety.

The change makes sense in my head for music, costumes and pictures but I hope it's not too confusing... Would love to hear opinions...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a copy of my invite (prior to editing lol) I changed (halloween prank to halloween hoax as a title) and added the word zombies to the map title. I'm working on the back page now so I can print a double sided print. Plan is to tear the bottom of the invite and jot down the party info as if someone was in a hurry and hade to write the info down for later
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/127515-newspaper-invite.html

And here is a pic of my two zombies, they look vastly different in size but thats just the angle. The female is one I'm creating, I repainted the mask and will hopefully be able to animate her so she looks like she's walking (like the video I posted earlier) and the male was a gift from my dear friend Celipops, he only has a torso, head and arms but he's amazing...his head turns too. I'm planning on giving him a wardrobe change and am hoping to use him as the zombie feasting on my TOTer...


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin the trick or treating idea sounds neat to me. And the invites are a really cool idea. Sounds like you have everything just about covered!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just decided to have a food contest (zombie foods only lol, I'm even placing an ad in my newspaper invite regarding a contest..they will also find a link for entry and contest rules which is really just a link to a pinterest board filled with recipes and inspiration).

Here's the prize...I wanted to do a medical kit that has tons of candy disguised as medical supplies. I had an old poinsettia Christmas cookie tin so I decided to paint it like an old rusty med kit...I think it's pretty cute...can't wait to start the candy


----------



## Tannasgach

pumpkin, I just saw your newspaper invite. omg, I love it. Outstanding!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thank you both...your guys opinion means so much to me  And Tannasgach I have to thank u again for allowing Gaseous to come stay here with me in Missouri...we are just so in love with him


----------



## Tannasgach

hmmm..............what?!........ Who the hell is Gaseous?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, the zombie Celipops offered u, silly


----------



## Tannasgach

Celipops offered me a zombie?! Was I drunk?  I'm sorry pumpkin, I think you may have me confused with someone else lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

pumpkinpie said:


> Just decided to have a food contest (zombie foods only lol, I'm even placing an ad in my newspaper invite regarding a contest..they will also find a link for entry and contest rules which is really just a link to a pinterest board filled with recipes and inspiration).
> 
> Here's the prize...I wanted to do a medical kit that has tons of candy disguised as medical supplies. I had an old poinsettia Christmas cookie tin so I decided to paint it like an old rusty med kit...I think it's pretty cute...can't wait to start the candy


ZOMG that is Too Awesome!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, I thought it was you...

Thanks Moonwitchkitty


----------



## Tannasgach

ohhhh, I know what you're talking about! No, I wasn't drunk, I'm just a little slow . You mean the spewing zombie Celipops offered me for my pathetic little graveyard. You got him? Now, I'm so jealous.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol...yes!!! He is fabulous and huge!!!! I told hubby if I can wrangle him from my sons grip (he wants both zombies displayed in his computer room once I'm done with them, great that's what I need a zombie themed room in my house year round...people already think I'm nuts), I would offer him up to u next year  Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## pumpkinpie

Well I guess I'm on the hunt for another cookie tin. I was just going to do the medical kit but after seeing this printout I have no choice but to do a weapons tin too (gun, candy ammo, maybe a stick or two of dynamite and these candy grenades)


----------



## Mirk

Pumpkin, there is a site, thinkgeek.com that has chocolate molds in the shape of bullets. They come with a green amo box. 

Ah, this is only my second post so I wasn't allowed to post the link.  ..... just type chocolate in the search box and it'll come up for you.

We are doing a Walking Dead theme this year


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome!!! Thank you so much...WD was my inspiration...love that show!!!! I've got tons of stuff on my pinterest board that will work for u. Can't wait to bounce ideas back and forth. I'll post my pinterest boards when I get home, internet on my phone is hidious!!! Btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here they are

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-party-zombies-2013/

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/zombie-food/


----------



## pumpkinpie

LOL that's great!!!! Omg, if you'd see this puppy you'd already think he was a sewer rat lol. He is always coming in with something lol I'm thinking I might try the juice, but hubby says he has to be kept in our room for safety sake...


----------



## Guest

I love your ideas!! 

and pumpkinpie...my youngest daughter HAD that doll, unzombiefied of course. But it was equally creepy just as a normal baby. She wouldn't go to bed without that hideous thing. One day it just disappeared. lol!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks childofthecorn...Lol, they are pretty creepy lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

K, so I was just going through my Holiday closet and stumbled upon my birds from last year...how fitting would this be to have one bird sitting on the gutter near the front door, after all there will be a victim in the yard fresh for scavenging...


----------



## pumpkinpie

So as we get closer and closer I'm getting worried  most of my big decor is outside and now I'm stressing if there is enough inside. I really don't want to cheesy it up with an overload of zombies, I have sheets on furniture (one with blood), bloody towels, blood gel wall message, used first aid kit, candles, map, etc I'm wondering if adding black lights as well as colored lights would give me the pop it needs or just derail everything. I really want to go realistic, but I dont want it to be depressing or boring.


----------



## pumpkinpie

My intimate party of about 30 seems to be growing by the day so I had to come up with a cheaper survival scavenger hunt prize as now the groups will most likely consist of 10 people each. Playing off the survival theme I'm going with survival bracelets. HL has 100' of paracord for 8.99 before their 40% off coupon= enough paracord for 10 bracelets. I will package them with this image so it looks official  I also attached a pic of the bracelet for those that don't know what they are...on the back of the CDC poster I will list their uses (trip wire, snare, fishing line, etc)


----------



## dawnski

You just have to put your printer in overdrive and start printing out cool zombie pics. That will really set the mood inside and all it will cost you is toner. Here are two boards I have with lots of zombie pis. http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-zombies/ http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-horrorzombie-art/

I'd go for more of a survival feel to it, then you don't need to feel like you need full size zombies inside. Hopefully your guests will rise to the challenge and dress appropriately for a zombie party.


----------



## matrixmom

You can design some black coffee mugs with a sharpie and bake them...for prizes..I know I have a pinterest page on this. I just went to the dollar store and they had black coffee mugs. I will be doing some appropriately drawn for fallout - not sure what yet though. Fill it with some candy that you are buying for halloween anyway. Cheap but nice....


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great ideas!!!! Totally agree on the survival thing Dawnski, I've got 2 zombies for the yard but inside its going to look more abandoned/safe house. I started feeling around and only a couple guests planned on coming zombiefied so we are acting as if the attack happened on Halloween night and everyone out TOTing has taken shelter here (if I thought weather would hold out we would have the party November 1st or 2nd). I'm definetely doing your printout idea for the windows (my absolute favorite)...and i want to go through your images and see if i can create some more tabloids and newspapers forthe bathroom lol. I'm considering adding colored lights and black lights to our design too (think it might make it feel more "party"). I haven't gotten much done yet, so it's a good thing we went with this theme lol. Love the cup idea too Matrixmom I'll have to go check that out. Someone also posted some Walgreens zombie "survival" cards, I would love to enclose them too but at $4 a pop hubby says NO (I may still have to try and get one lol).


----------



## dawnski

{I haven't gotten much done yet,}
LOL, I've been working on stuff since July and people think I'm crazy. Now into August I feel like I'm totally behind. 

You could probably find black material on sale at Walmart for $1 in their bargain bin. Those could be torn up and placed hanging from the ceiling or bannisters. Also TK421 on HF had a good idea for broken windows using clear contact paper. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/88923-need-help-making-glass-look-broken-2.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

I've seen that...it looks so cool, we have a glass door I'm hoping to try it out on. Good idea with the black fabric, I had thought about hanging my creepy cloth along the ceiling but the fabric may work easier...


----------



## Sally's Nightmare

Pumpkinpie, this is an amazing idea for a party! sounds like it will be awesome!
I'm a little paranoid by zombies... I know, I'm a chicken! Can't wait to see pictures from the party though!


----------



## Sally's Nightmare

Pumpkinpie, this is an amazing idea for a party! sounds like it will be awesome!
I'm a little paranoid by zombies... I know, I'm a chicken! Can't wait to see pictures from the party though!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww, thank u  I used to b the same way about zombies...then I got sucked into Walking Dead. The gory scenes don't even faze me anymore (still don't think I could watch Saw....baby steps, baby steps lol).


----------



## pumpkinpie

Working on my blood gels today. Tried the food coloring mixed with glue and couldn't get the color I wanted, opted to use craft paint and school glue. Doing several layers so it's dark and I can get some good drips. Hoping to have them dry and cut out by tomorrow. Post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's the clings I made...I wanted more blood drips and smears but I quickly realized that was not going to happen and them still remain flush on the wall (the drips tend to kick out a little). I did them dark so they would look like dried blood, not sure if I should put a sheen on them or not. Like I say not perfect but I think they'll look just fine with all the low lights especially considering they cost less than $2 measuring about 3' H x about 6'long


----------



## pumpkinpie

Add Content


----------



## dawnski

Looks good, is that clear contact paper?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Tthanks, Originally I was going to do contact paper but I was fearful it would pull the faux finish off my walls. I used the plastic page protectors and just used painters tape behind it to hang them. They held up beautifully and didn't damage anything.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Tried my hand at making blood soaked hand towels...omg may be completely rethinking the whole "I'm Fine" tees. I wanted blood soaked rather than bloody hand prints and although they do look better in person I'm still unsure  only cost $1 each so please b brutally honest...

Uploading 2 pics: 1 is my first attempt and u will notice I went totally crazy before I stopped myself (often the problem with murderers)...I refrained a little bit on my second victim.


----------



## Hilda

OK. I'm a little bit of an expert on this. My son has severe epistaxis (chronic nosebleeds)... and yes. Those are very realistic. hahahahahaha Good job!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww, poor guy  and Yay!!!!! Thank you so much...I've never done bloody so it's a whole new world. I did a bloody sheet too but can't post pics till its dry (it's to go over a zombie victim lol)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin everything is looking good so far nice work on the bloody clings and towels! Did you make your fake boards yet for the windows?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thanks HT...not yet I'm thinking that's my next project


----------



## PennyCash

pumpkinpie, '

Everything that I've seen looks great... So good I wish I could be there to see it all come together.
I read earlier where you were talking about he lighting and colors. I actually had something similar last year in my kitchen, it was the butcher shop and I wanted it lit enough for people to be able to see the food and their name tags (grosses people out more than the food). I had bought all of these different colored bulbs and found that instead of using just one color that by switching the bulb colors around a bit that I could thoroughly control how everything looked. Example: where a blue totally brings out the color of the intestines in the corpse casserole it obscured the black bat wings and they all but disappeared. Black light brought out the white in the hanging bones and the green cast an eerie glow to the toxic waste punch. So maybe you could just buy one color of each and play a bit with placement, last year I'm glad that I tried that. Good luck and I can't wait to read how much fun everyone had.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks PennyCash your comments are so sweet....and that menu sounds AMAZING!!!! 

So Im sitting here at 2:45 am trying to be extremely quiet (so the puppy will go back to sleep)...then I read..."Example: where a blue totally brings out the color of the intestines in the corpse casserole"...damn it lol, okay it was totally worth it lol. I just love HF


----------



## PennyCash

pumpkinpie,

I was up too. lol Thinking that I should have given you the recipes and how to's for three of my favorite and easy menu items. I always do a buffet spread because on the night of the party it's almost like a open house with people coming and going constantly from 6pm to 12am.
Corpse casserole - basically a pasta dish
Find a local meat shop/butcher shop that makes their own sausages. Order a continuous fed Italian sausage, tell them that you want to use it as intestines. At first they might look at you like your crazy but they will ultimately enjoy it when you bring in a picture of the finished product. Mine are now accustomed to me ordering it. While your out look at pasta shapes to see which would look best cooked in red sauce. I use a mix and so far am pleased with the results.
Find a large serving dish that you can have two that are identical (for this reason I always use the disposable warmer's from party city. One will be what you mix the pasta in and one will be used for making your rib cage.
Find a round sided pan or bowl that you can cook in the oven that fits just in half of the casserole dish. Your wanting it to be approximately the height and size of a rib cage that would fit that particular dish. As I said I use the large party warmers and then my rib mold is the skirt part from a barbie cake pan. I've also just made a mold out of wrapped up aluminum foil.
Buy at least two cans of refrigerated bread sticks, pasta, pasta sauce, a couple of cans of crushed tomato, cottage cheese, fresh mozzarella (grate it or slice it really thin), maybe some ricotta and at least one extra jar of pasta sauce. I like Classico tomato and basil but whatever you prefer.
The day before the party I throw the pasta into the casserole dish, add the pasta sauce, crushed tomato UNDRAINED, and the cottage cheese and ricotta. Mix well, you want it to be a bit on the wet side so that the pasta can soften but not like soup, and stick it into to fridge.
To make the ribcage - take your extra casserole pan, place your chosen rib mold up against one end, take one sheet of NON-Stick aluminum foil and smooth it over to connect your mold with your pan. Open your can of breadsticks, separate and lay them out to look like a rib cage being sure to get the curve correct. I pull some to make them thinner and leave other's thicker. I bring them over the edge of the casserole a bit so that they will stand over the casserole. Once it's all in front of you it's really easier than reading this post. Bake your ribs and you need to almost leave them in the oven with it turned off so that they can be crispy and hold their shape better. They will still probably collapse at some point but here it just adds to the fun. You might be able to use actual bread and they sell that frozen as well and it might hold up better but I haven't tried that just yet.
Most importantly let the ribs cool completely on the form. I normally just leave them on until I'm ready to transfer them.
On the day of the party all you have to do is check to make sure there is still enough moisture in the pasta (I almost always need to add more sauce) and bake it until it's too temp.
Meanwhile I boil the italian sausage taking care to unroll it some as I'm adding it to the water, intestine like curving. Last year I added some green food coloring to the pot and it looked even creepier. This year I'm going to try blue.
To assemble you simply put the casserole in place, attach the rib cage to the top and have the intestines coming up and around and kind of dangling. Spoon on extra sauce for blood and quickly sprinkle with grated fresh mozzarella. You can even brush some sauce on the ribs as their baking to give them more of a red look than a brown look. 
It's that simple and you could call it zombie fodder or whatever you like. 
Gotta run but I'll share meathead with you later. Even easier.


----------



## PennyCash

Here is what the finished product looks like.



And Meathead lol



I also make brains!!!! So good, so cool and yet soo easy.
Until later


----------



## offmymeds

Pumpkin, your letters turned out great. Smart girl using the page protectors! And I LOVE the towels! Can't wait to see the sheet


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those are awesome!!! Thank u do much for sharing!!!! The kiddo wanted chili but I thinks I may need to try and change his mind  And your meathead looks so gross!!! Love it!!!! We are doing a zombie themed food contest and I figure I will definetely be making a meathead or a cheese platter with the hands  Again thank u so much for sharing 

And thank u OMM for your comments  I'm really getting nervous about my plans, last year the house was over saturated with props and this year just seems sparse...I think it will come together in the end but right now it's looking pretty minimal. I'll post a pic once the kiddo gets home (the sheet has to have a body under it lol).


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's the cheese tray with some DT limbs covered in cream cheese and prosciutto bacon


----------



## PennyCash

Omg pumpkinpie, I love them and just might have to steal this idea. Totally Awesome!!!!! Don't you just love how the proscuitto looks when applied? Wish I had thought of this lol Truthfully I can't tell you enough how wonderful they look. I'm really loving HF and I just joined. 
I do have to ask though what is DT?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, steal away!!! I stumbled on it when I was putting a board together on pinterests for our zombie food contest...but I'm torn between meathead and the hands. I also pinned another style meathead that's pretty cool. Let me grab the pic


----------



## pumpkinpie

And here's a cheesecake brain that I'm totally doing (yummmm)


----------



## dawnski

"Mine are now accustomed to me ordering it." -- LOL!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I probably should too Lol!!!! Sadly the last one I made was hidious (funny how I asked my aunt for her special recipe cause it was so freaking good....followed that dang thing to a tee...and yet it was absolutely flavorless, not enough sugar I think...hmmm, I wonder...nah)


----------



## PennyCash

I really like that other meathead as well. It's so difficult to decide with halloween decorations, I want it all....


----------



## pumpkinpie

I know me too...at first I wanted the food to look like it was old and from the cellar...now I want zombie...I'm hoping to do both with the addition of our zombie food contest


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin those recipes are awesome! I wa thinking you could do the fake boards like I did last year using cardboard and the faux wood grain tool. It is very easy and if you didn't need them for anything else you could throw them away. You don't have to use glow in the dark paint just two different colored browns. I was going to have ooze dripping from my boards but I actually ended up forgetting about it. I'm not sure if that is something your interested in doing.


----------



## dawnski

Pumpkinpie, FYI I moved all my zombie party info to a new board. Moved all the zombie art to another board to make it easier to get to all the party type info. 
http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-zombie-party/

I just added a bunch of pics and awesome videos from a zombie street fest in Elgin, IL. They totally get into it. I wish they had the 2012 pics up in their gallery because they really outdid themselves. Their gallery should give you some good ideas for your party. http://www.nightmareonchicagostreet.com/ You had to go through a zombie checkpoint to get inside. They had overturned cars, zombies in cages, a store front building with little kid zombies and zombie actors that would shuffle slowly around at the fest. Best town fest ever!

I posted on my board a series of videos the city did, press conferences, breaking news and more. That town really knows how to get into the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I loved your faux finish HT, totally going to try it (the kid is demanding the foam but I'm seriously considering just glueing several planks of cardboard to get the thickness right). And thanks for the heads up Dawnski, I had just seen your Chicago pins when my dang phone died...then I forgot to go back lol...guess u know what I'm doing tonight lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin I just bought some styrofoam at lowes for less than 11$ a sheet. This will better than the cardboard and less work for you


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome!!!! Thanks for the heads up...I'm going to try and go tomorrow


----------



## joshspiderman

Started working on my zombie decor, started with the broken wall DIY, so many great ideas here


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank looks great johnspiderman!!! Very convincing


----------



## B Scary

Came across these today --

http://catchmyparty.com/photos/818449


----------



## moonwitchkitty

That is awesome B Scary!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love that!!! Thanks for sharing B Scary


----------



## joshspiderman

*got part of my costume done
did the walking dead daryls vest so many times cause I was unhappy with the wings lol*

















left is the 1st attempt, right was like attempt 4 lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks great!!!! I thought about getting my son a poncho to go as Darryl...but then my son would have a poncho that he would wear EVERYWHERE lol


----------



## dawnski

Josh, well played dressing as the hottest character on Walking Dead! Your wings look great.


----------



## jwindrow

Did you really board up your windows? You nailed wood into your house? I LOVE the way this look and we are having zombie themed party, but I think my husband would divorce me if I started nailing wood into the house! LOL 

Please advise


----------



## moonwitchkitty

we have used a double sided tape and pink foam board when we decorated our house a few years ago.


----------



## mly000

Wow that is so originnal! i love this


----------



## B Scary

jwindrow said:


> Did you really board up your windows? You nailed wood into your house? I LOVE the way this look and we are having zombie themed party, but I think my husband would divorce me if I started nailing wood into the house! LOL
> 
> Please advise


LOL! I've pushed the limits with what I've asked my husband to do but I think he would draw the line at nailing boards into our house too. We used the planks from a wood pallet -- it is not actually attached to the windows. It just rests on the edge of windows but is just snug enough that it stays there. Our house is stucco and so far no adhesive known to man will stick to it for any long period of time.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, nope no nailing (actually my pic is just an inspiration pic belonging to another awesome HF member). I've made the boards in the past out of simple cardboard but this year I'm splurging for the foam insulation boards (so they look more real). Some of the ways I wound up attaching the cardboard boards was double sided tape, hidden magnets (for my medal door) and 3M hooks (this worked really well, I just assembled my boards in a grid and hid the 2 hooks with Spanish Moss)....hopefully the pink foam wont b too heavy. 

Btw there are loads of tutorials on here just search Boarded Windows...

Also for my kitchen windows I'm putting zombie posters up behind my boards so it looks like they're trying to get in (Dawnskis idea...love it  )


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

My House is not a Zombie playground for numerous reasons. Last Winter I did make and install a steel bar across the inside of my one door and painted on it -"No Zombies".
I also made a metal rocket with a launcher on a trailer that I have been displaying in the parking lot next to my house for these last two months. On the rocket I painted "No Zombies". A "Mirved" rocket,multiple warheads for seeking Zombie heads, all at once! I towed it in one parade behind the Jeep.
If my Wife has time there will be a picture posted of it. I don't know how to do such a thing.. too much "zombie" in my old, tired brain to learn.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That sounds AMAZING!!!! Can't wait to see those pics


----------



## ashtonia

joshspiderman said:


> Started working on my zombie decor, started with the broken wall DIY, so many great ideas here


This is AWESOME....do you have a tutorial link??


----------



## Erzsébet

I love this thread. Great work everyone, this is going to be huge inspiration for me when we renew our birthday-zombie-extravaganza next year. We did a huge zombie-apocalypse-cabin party for our 60th birthday (both hubby and me turning 30) few years back, next year it's the 70th party again...People still talk about that party! We have a very weird fixation about zombies in our group of friends it's almost alarming.. 

Btw I love your house and your cutsie dog pumpkinpie!! <3


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thank u he's quite the handful lol...as for the house totally not mine (though I would take it in a minute lol)  Love your 60th and 70th birthday...too cute, I may have to steal that one (hubby and I are 2 days apart)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a great video TwistedUK shared with me during my hunt for a cheaper PermaBlood...very similar to what I used for my gels but the clear glue makes an unbelievable difference

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmyAlj2FjU


----------



## B Scary

This is from 2007 -- it was supposed to be a save the date for our zombie party but I changed the theme. It's old video software so the quality isn't great but I want to share it with you after reading your post about "not really feeling it" to help get you back in the mood. Your party is going to be amazing!


----------



## Baron Samedi

I'm all for realism, but I think Dear old Lady Samedi, patient as she is, may become rather vocal if I decided to put all the windows through in the name of "artistic license"...  

I'm not a party person, but your theme and ideas sound great.. Hope you have a fantastic Halloween.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That video is great BScary...and yes it did help 

Thanks Baron  now I have to let u in on a little secret so u can totally fake out the wife....
The windows are not harmed its just contact paper lol

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...lp-making-glass-look-broken-2.html#post829504


----------



## joshspiderman




----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg everything looks amazing!!!! Can't wait to see party pics


----------



## pumpkinpie

So I started installing my boarded windows...I wasn't real sure if they looked good (i used cheap foam board) but having had 1 guest on Sat say to my son "dang dude why u nailing boards to your windows" and then another guest on Sun asking how I hung them because all that wood is so heavy lol...quite the compliment  I'll post pics later tonight


----------



## Katster

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## pumpkinpie

K here's a not so good pic of my boards, as u can see I have to finish the other side but I can't do it till the night of the party (or we can't use the door)....the boards look way better with the colored lights only but alas my camera phone had trouble getting pics 

And here's a pic of Mr zombie in his new attire


----------



## pumpkinpie

So we finally got our play list done...inside it will be fun Halloween music mixed with party music and emergency broadcasts and outside (where the zombies are) we will b playing Nox Arcana Zombie Influx....I'm so excited 

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=nox ...ce&search_type=search_all&uploaded=&oq=&gs_l=

Been doing a little here and there, finished the bathroom and livingroom (I hate that it's so minimalist but then again I might add a few things befor it's all over...4 more days!!!!


----------



## joshspiderman

finished a quick pvc zombie this think freaks me out going downstairs in the morning lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love your foot prints....are those clings? Wherever did u find them? Your zombie looks great!!! I'm building mine today or tomorrow


----------



## joshspiderman

pumpkinpie said:


> Love your foot prints....are those clings? Wherever did u find them? Your zombie looks great!!! I'm building mine today or tomorrow


found the clings at target


----------



## dawnski

The foam boards look great. I almost like it better with the regular lights! 



pumpkinpie said:


> K here's a not so good pic of my boards, as u can see I have to finish the other side but I can't do it till the night of the party (or we can't use the door)....the boards look way better with the colored lights only but alas my camera phone had trouble getting pics
> 
> And here's a pic of Mr zombie in his new attire


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Dawnski  Im do glad I copied your zombie window....I love the effect 

When the kiddo (18) and his buddies came home they loved this corner so I had to share...the letters aren't completely taped down yet but I wanted to get a feel for how it would look...And here's a close up of the sheet OMM, it looks way better in person


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin it all looks great! I love your boarded up windows! You did a great job!


----------



## dawnski

Saw this link on Pinterest and thought of you. A-Z zombie coloring book. The link shows images for all the pages. Could be a fun wall art add on for your party. http://mscottsart.blogspot.com/2011/10/abc-zombie-coloring-bookh-is-for-horde.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg thank u both...it just feels so minimalist after last years CarnEVIL theme...

That coloring book is awesome Dawnski, thank u so much for the link...heading back now to see what I can use


----------



## miles

Yup, its official, this is amazing...and i got to tell you the mason jars for food is brilliant and i'll most likely be stealing that idea (apologies in advance) the blood is fantastic, the boards, everything..man i want this lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank u so much Miles... steal away


----------



## Katster

pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks Dawnski  Im do glad I copied your zombie window....I love the effect
> 
> When the kiddo (18) and his buddies came home they loved this corner so I had to share...the letters aren't completely taped down yet but I wanted to get a feel for how it would look...And here's a close up of the sheet OMM, it looks way better in person


OMG this is great and I would think twice about sitting in that chair!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol...awww thank u Katster 

Hubbys two days off kind of got sucked away from us (car had to go in the shop radiator, water pump and timing belt ouch!!!! but we did manage to get all my PVC cut and my base stand for my girl zombie. Now I just pray she stands up okay...as soon as I get the base painted and everything secured I'll post pics


----------



## RedSonja

Everything looks great, Pumpkin! I'm still putting things together and hope to have it all done tomorrow so that Saturday all I have to worry about is food. My zombie theme won't look as cool as ya'll, but I've come to terms with that!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I can't wait to see pics RenSonja!!!! And I'm sure it will look awesome!!!!! After building my zombie (still have to do a couple things before she's complete), I've decided she can't go outside...this wind would take her down in a second, so it looks like my front yard will be very sparse after all. I'll post pics later today of her final resting place along with my food station


----------



## pumpkinpie

Well here she is, I decided to put her behind the chair thinking this could b a great photo op  Sorry about the bad lighting my house is extremely dark with all my regular lights removed lol

And when I used flash it just washed her out completely 

Can't decide if I need to take her pigtails out and muss up her hair...I'm thinking I should...opinions???


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh and I need to hit her bloody arm with clear coat so it looks fresh


----------



## pumpkinpie

And here's my second project for the day...only thing left is to bloody up a tshirt for hubby...

This will go in the front yard (or side yard on the way to the fire pit)...I wanted to do trick or treater costumes but for some reason I can't find all mine


----------



## dawnski

I like the pigtails. Makes it extra creepy like it's a kid. Do you have twigs or stuff you can put in her hair like she's been out for a long time?



pumpkinpie said:


> Can't decide if I need to take her pigtails out and muss up her hair...I'm thinking I should...opinions???


----------



## pumpkinpie

Good idea  thanks Dawnski


----------



## SpookySpookster

dawnski said:


> I like the pigtails. Makes it extra creepy like it's a kid. Do you have twigs or stuff you can put in her hair like she's been out for a long time?


i would agree. the hair looks too clean. i would add debris to dirty it up a little and clump awkward chunks of hair together, like she was just crawling around on the ground. you could also hit it with some light layers of flat black, grey or dark green spray paint to make it looked a bit more aged. i really like the face!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great suggestion on the spray paint and thank you, it was a Belinda mask I grabbed on the $5 sale...the colors were all muted (mostly tans and the flesh tone u see) so I grabbed my paints and redid the mouth and wound areas.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K heres a few pics from our party, my phone is horrible with pics so now I'm stuck relying on everyone else for pics...never a good thing...but I'll post more when they filter in

As for the party...we had about 15 adults and about 20 teens...some drunks, some drama but all and all we had a great time  Best part was hearing everyone gush over the decor...you have no idea how many times people actually asked me "just how did u make that zombie?" and "what type of meat did u put in those pants" lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

I won't bore u with all the guest pics...just my camera shy hubby


----------



## miles

That looks great, the lighting is awesome. Your zombie girl fits in wonderfully in the shadow with that light. Great job! (And obviously the half body is great too)


----------



## dawnski

It all looks great. I love how the kitchen windows turned out.


----------



## santopelek

Thanks for some great ideas


----------



## RedSonja

Here's my Zombie bubble bath!....


----------



## Katster

RedSonja said:


> Here's my Zombie bubble bath!....


That is hilarious... is that bubble wrap? Love it!!!


----------



## Shift

Haha Awesome idea


----------



## joshspiderman

*for gaming fans I'm in the middle of making perk-a-colas from Call of duty black ops*








*
also made pillz from left 4 dead and also the adrenaline shots which I'm going to fill with jello shots *


----------



## joshspiderman

jello has set yay!


----------



## RedSonja

Katster said:


> That is hilarious... is that bubble wrap? Love it!!!


Yup, bubble wrap!


----------



## indiejeannie

This is terrific!! Of course, this makes me think of the woman in Room 237 (The Shining) -- although I must say that the towel really adds to the character  Were you the person who was looking for creepy music? If so, I have an original collection that you might want to check out on Bandcamp. Let me know


----------



## miles

indiejeannie said:


> This is terrific!! Of course, this makes me think of the woman in Room 237 (The Shining)


I thought the same thing! Haha awesome I love this character


----------



## indiejeannie

miles said:


> I thought the same thing! Haha awesome I love this character


This was probably *the* most terrifying part of the book for me. (The hedge animals were creepy, but not as frightening!)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin it all looks great i love the lighting. Im so glad you had fun!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks everyone...it was a lot of fun  Sorry I haven't posted in a while but we have been getting ready for a garage sale yuck....

Can't wait to see everyone's party pics...everything looks great so far. And HT, Tanna and OMM I better see pics of your party's/haunts too...I've been waiting like crazy to see what u all came up with


----------



## Hallomom

Hi everyone, new here, Ive been gathering some ideas for our party this year and saw your stuff on pinterest. I too am on a tight budget and I love ALL your ideas!! I can't believe how well this came together I love your zombies, love the boarded windows and especially your lighting. I also like how you do a few focal points rather than smothering the rooms with zombies and props. I hate the "throw everything on the lawn look".

I was curious though, did the writing on your wall leave any stains or residue? I love how real the blood looks but would hate to damage my walls.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

That tub scene is a real hoot! With lighting a bit dim, that would scare the heck out of someone. Even with the lights on it will probably be just as effective.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hallomom said:


> Hi everyone, new here, Ive been gathering some ideas for our party this year and saw your stuff on pinterest. I too am on a tight budget and I love ALL your ideas!! I can't believe how well this came together I love your zombies, love the boarded windows and especially your lighting. I also like how you do a few focal points rather than smothering the rooms with zombies and props. I hate the "throw everything on the lawn look".
> 
> I was curious though, did the writing on your wall leave any stains or residue? I love how real the blood looks but would hate to damage my walls.


The letters won't damage your walls at all. I made them on "page protectors", just mix up your paint/glue or food coloring/glue, glob it on your fingers like your really writing it in blood (I even taped mine to my patio door so they would run a bit while drying), do a couple coats and then just cut around your letters leaving the plastic attached. They hung very well with just a few pieces of rolled up painters tape behind each one.


----------



## michelle_benjamin

I LOVE your severed body! What did you make the "guts" out of?




pumpkinpie said:


> And here's my second project for the day...only thing left is to bloody up a tshirt for hubby...
> 
> This will go in the front yard (or side yard on the way to the fire pit)...I wanted to do trick or treater costumes but for some reason I can't find all mine


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Michelle

It's really easy. First stuff the pants with bags and what not and position your paints/shirt/shoes what have you on a plastic bag to protect your surfaces from coming in contact with the foam and paints, then get on some gloves and grab a can of Great Stuff expanding foam (walmart $2-3) Fill up the area you want and let it sit a few minutes. You'll notice it doubling in size and looking very cloud like, with your gloved hand use your fingers to agitate the foam. This will cause it to deflate just a bit, giving it a more chewed appearance rather than puffy.

If your happy with how it looks let it set. If not you can add more and repeat the process. When completely dry I grabbed just cheap paint from craft department. I put on a plate black, red, maroon....get messy, smear the colors on randomly and messy. I used a lot of black for depth but really and truly I just threw it on...and move quick so ever thing blends. when it was all finished I tossed on my homemade perma~blood. Now if u have the real stuff use it....or if this is going to be in the house or on furniture or carpets skip it (I had no problem but I always caution others to b careful)...the perma~blood is made with Elmer CLEAR glue ($1-2) and food coloring (I used McCormick red the big bottle ($2-3) and a $1 4pk With blue and green...

to make it easy on yourself...pour out like a quarter of the glue (toss that)... now u should have room in the bottle to add the entire bottle of red and a few drops blue and green (to your liking). Put lid on, shake and now it's ready and conveniently in a pourable storage bottle...yay...and this stuff goes far...one bottle is more than enough

While your severed body is still resting on a trash bag (but the paint is dry) grab your perma~blood and just squirting it where u want it. It will seep in and look all bloody. This step takes the longest to dry but when it's dry you will have what looks like wet bloody meat (keeping a somewhat wet appearance when dry).


----------



## michelle_benjamin

Wow! Thank you Pumpkinpie!! Your instructions and advice are valuable and appreciated! You’ve given me so many ideas for my Zombie Apocalypse party this year. I was feeling stumped and lost until I came across your thread. Now I’m feeling confident the party will be a hit! Thank you thank you thank you!




pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks Michelle
> 
> It's really easy. First stuff the pants with bags and what not and position your paints/shirt/shoes what have you on a plastic bag to protect your surfaces from coming in contact with the foam and paints, then get on some gloves and grab a can of Great Stuff expanding foam (walmart $2-3) Fill up the area you want and let it sit a few minutes. You'll notice it doubling in size and looking very cloud like, with your gloved hand use your fingers to agitate the foam. This will cause it to deflate just a bit, giving it a more chewed appearance rather than puffy.
> 
> If your happy with how it looks let it set. If not you can add more and repeat the process. When completely dry I grabbed just cheap paint from craft department. I put on a plate black, red, maroon....get messy, smear the colors on randomly and messy. I used a lot of black for depth but really and truly I just threw it on...and move quick so ever thing blends. when it was all finished I tossed on my homemade perma~blood. Now if u have the real stuff use it....or if this is going to be in the house or on furniture or carpets skip it (I had no problem but I always caution others to b careful)...the perma~blood is made with Elmer CLEAR glue ($1-2) and food coloring (I used McCormick red the big bottle ($2-3) and a $1 4pk With blue and green...
> 
> to make it easy on yourself...pour out like a quarter of the glue (toss that)... now u should have room in the bottle to add the entire bottle of red and a few drops blue and green (to your liking). Put lid on, shake and now it's ready and conveniently in a pourable storage bottle...yay...and this stuff goes far...one bottle is more than enough
> 
> While your severed body is still resting on a trash bag (but the paint is dry) grab your perma~blood and just squirting it where u want it. It will seep in and look all bloody. This step takes the longest to dry but when it's dry you will have what looks like wet bloody meat (keeping a somewhat wet appearance when dry).


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww, your too sweet, glad to help...just pm me if u need anything


----------

